# Potenciometros digitales vs comunes



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 4, 2016)

Queria usar estos potenciometros digitales para audio y controlarlos con un arduino con encoder y botones pero estuve leyendo que son mejores los tradicionales, lo que no encontre el porque  supuestamente no son buenos
dejo el datasheet

https://www.intersil.com/content/dam/Intersil/documents/x9c1/x9c102-103-104-503.pdf


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2016)

Define "mejor", depende de que criterios consideres.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 4, 2016)

Scooter dijo:


> Define "mejor", depende de que criterios consideres.



eso es lo que decia en la web que vi, yo solo lo quiero para regular el volumen de un amplificador.

va a estar controlado con un arduino y un modulo wifi ademas del IR


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2016)

Pues es mejor el digital porque el mecánico como no acoples un servomotor...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2016)

Cualquier potenciómetro digital posee mayor precisión entre canales que uno mecánico.
El potenciómetro digital no se desgasta.
El potenciómetro digital no provoca ruidos al accionar.
El potenciómetro digital se puede accionar muy fácilmente con un control remoto.
El potenciómetro digital no es afectado por la mugre.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 5, 2016)

Eso es lo que yo pensaba. El concepto "mejor" es subjetivo pero que digan que es mejor lo que tiene cien años, choca.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 5, 2016)

Scooter dijo:


> Eso es lo que yo pensaba. El concepto "mejor" es subjetivo pero que digan que es mejor _*lo que tiene cien años,*_ choca.



Creo que te estas quedando corto


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 5, 2016)

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> Queria usar estos potenciometros digitales para audio y controlarlos con un arduino con encoder y botones pero estuve leyendo que son mejores los tradicionales, lo que no encontre el porque  supuestamente no son buenos
> dejo el datasheet
> https://www.intersil.com/content/dam/Intersil/documents/x9c1/x9c102-103-104-503.pdf


Ese modelo que mencionás no es bueno para usarlo como *potenciómetro **de volumen* por que la variación de la resistencia es lineal y no logarítmica como debe ser para ajustarse al mecanísmo de percepción acústica humano. De ahí a que un potenciómetro rotativo convencional sea "mejor" que uno digital ... hay una graaaan distancia.

El tema ya es super conocido, y para control de volumen (estéreo) se usan los PGA2310 o alguno de la misma serie.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Nov 5, 2016)

Quizá la cosa también estribe en que el hecho de meter un potenciómetro digital comandado desde un micro demanda el uso de una fuente especial para él y si no se diseña "adecuadamente" pudiera introducir ruido en la señal de audio.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 6, 2016)

Otra de las cosas buenas de un potenciómetro digital es que lo puedes hacer logarítmico, exponencial o senoidal por software muy sencillamente.
Así que SI es logarítmico o lo que te apetezca que sea.

Si, claro, es más complejo el circuito, pero si metes ruido es que has hecho una basura de fuente, digo yo.

De nuevo el término "mejor" no tiene sentido en un uso global, si dices mejor en X por la causa Y, me parece muy bien. Pero en general no lo veo.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 6, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ese modelo que mencionás no es bueno para usarlo como *potenciómetro **de volumen* por que la variación de la resistencia es lineal y no logarítmica como debe ser para ajustarse al mecanísmo de percepción acústica humano. De ahí a que un potenciómetro rotativo convencional sea "mejor" que uno digital ... hay una graaaan distancia.
> 
> El tema ya es super conocido, y para control de volumen (estéreo) se usan los PGA2310 o alguno de la misma serie.



Esa seria la unica diferencia notable?, porque un integrado de esos se me puede ir hasta 20 dolares (si lo retiene aduanas, aca no se consigue) y el x9c compro 2 por 1 dolar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 6, 2016)

La diferencia no es menor ya que vas a tener muy poco rango para controlar el volumen.

Hay algunos chips de Crystal que son compatibles con el PGA pero no se si seran mas faciles de conseguir. Y hay otros (busca el tema en el foro) que requieren mas circuito externo.
En fin.... alternativas hay, al costo de un diseño un poco mas complicado y no se si con las mismas prestaciones.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 6, 2016)

Como alternativa "vintage", se puede armar un atenuador en base a pura lógica discreta (CMOS), por ejemplo con 2 *CD4066* por canal que dan 256 pasos de atenuación.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 6, 2016)

Los potenciometros digitales que he visto eran de al menos 10 bits.
Lógicamente necesitas algo que los gobierne, microcontrolador o lo que sea.
Para un ajuste manual directo será más barato unoecanico pero en cuanto quieras mando a distancia, atenuar a la hora de la siesta o algo más elaborado, el mecánico se cae al primer asalto.
Es verdad que los saltos se pueden notar, pero el mecánico no es continuo al 100%, la suciedad y el uso lo hacen bastante/muy impredecible.


----------



## analogico (Nov 6, 2016)

si te gusta la chatarra 

se pueden encontrar circuitos  en equipos ochentosos
y de hasta mediados de los 90
incluso hay circuitos  que ademas de volumen son ecualizadores controlados  por ic2


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 6, 2016)

microcontrolador voy a usar un arduino que es facil de programar, voy a probar con el pga2310.
si quiero armar una plaquita donde hay 4 rca (2 entradas) con un relee conmutador y el potenciometro digital, tengo que sacar un solo cable de masa para la fuente y en la placa tomar ese punto para la alimentacion del CI y la masa de entrada o 1 para la alimentacion del potenciometro y otro para la entrada de audio?


----------



## SKYFALL (Nov 6, 2016)

La opcion que propone Fogonazo es buena ademas que aprovechas y practicas con compuertas digitales, existe un circuito de cekit que se basa en estos circuitos para hacer un potenciometro digital pero se hace con mas de dos integrados, algo mas dispendioso pero puede servirte.


----------

